# drinking water



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi,we have just bought a elldis autoquest 400 on a 55 plate,i would like to what tablets i need to put in the fresh water tank to stop the water having a sort of smell when we have a coffee :thanks tony and debbie


----------



## ericWR (Jul 5, 2008)

[Hi Tony we just use AQUA CLEAN TABS, you can't taste the tables, and they give the water a nice fresh taste, they are available from most caravan accessory dealers.


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks alot ericWR gotta have a good coffee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think your very brave using water from the tank for drinking, we ALWAYS use bottled water. it costs us about £5 per week, but we know that it's safe to drink.

Kev.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tony_debs said:


> hi,we have just bought a elldis autoquest 400 on a 55 plate,i would like to what tablets i need to put in the fresh water tank to stop the water having a sort of smell when we have a coffee :thanks tony and debbie


Many of us don't use the water from the tank for drinking but carry additional fresh water in seperate containers.

We use the 2.25 litre white plastic Tesco milk containers. Washed out thoroughly and left to dry off they impart no taste or smell to the water we carry for drinking.
We replace them every month or so.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi ,i agree we dont drink water from van .We keep an empty bottle which we fill from taps at sites.Cheaper than buying and quite safe.lin.


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

thank you so much for your help we will start collecting plastic milk cartons,i never thought of it thanks again


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

We have some bleach crystal stuff that we put through the system and thoroughly flush every three or four months. Plus from a taste perspective, we run the water through a Britta filter jug.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tony_debs said:


> thank you so much for your help we will start collecting plastic milk cartons,i never thought of it thanks again


Ah...you clearly don't read the FAQs !

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-61603.html

There are quite a lot of other topics you might, as newcomers, find useful :

HERE

G


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Water tablets*

Have a look thru a previous thread that i started. We are still using the same tablets, my boiler hasn't seized up, my kidneys haven't failed, my wee is still yellow.
Use common sense, read the instructions, flush out every so often, don't drink lots of it.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-21128-.html


----------



## Tasha (May 23, 2005)

*Trouble free drinking water*

Try a Nature Pure Water Filter system - Not the cheapest but the best - saves carrying litres of water when space is at a premium:

http://www.outdoorbits.com/nature-pure-water-filter-p-535.html


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We have always used the tank water for drinking.
Just how much cold water do you drink in a day. All of ours is boiled for coffee, tea and even gravy.
The only tap water I drink is what I use to take my tablets with, no not Kalms!! :lol: :lol: 

If I'm thirsty, then its a cold can of summat.

Another reason, if needed, to drink beer!! :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Must be personal "taste" (literally.)

Our tea and coffee (and hot water bottles when appropriate
:lol: ) always comes from water boiled by kettle and straight from the tank. Tastes good. (nb-not from the hottie bottles :roll: :wink: )

We don't drink it straight from tank though- Keep a "filter" jug for that purpose, filled from drinking water tap.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

All I can say is that after 25 years of drinking water directly from the tank (and previously from the Aquaroll/jerry can etc) I'm still here, so is Mrs M and so are our two girls. For goodness sake, it gets flushed out probably once every two days plus a good clean out once a year.

To me, bottled water just has to be one of the craziest wastes of money and resources yet devised by man.

My hard had is now pulled firmly over my ears.....


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Yellow*

As I understand it if your wee is too yellow you could have problems.
I thought the colour of a good malt about right.

I am with you there Mike,

We just drink whatever comes out of the tap and goes into the tank. We clean the tank twice yearly with Aqua clean never had funny tastes or smells. As I recall French water is better than ours and I would assume German certainly is, bugs wouldn't dare enter a German tank (water that is ).

IMHO Bottled water is a big con and a waste of resourses. You could just visit Buxton or Ashbourne and get it for free.

Steve


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm with the drink it as it comes brigade. It was never a problem when we had plastic jerry-cans and then aquarolls, so how can it be problem with a tank?
And what is all this about food-grade plastic? Surely that is just a means to charge more. All tap water in Europe is safe to drink and provided your tanks and hoses are kept in constant use or empty when not in use.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*On board water*



Mikemoss said:


> All I can say is that after 25 years of drinking water directly from the tank (and previously from the Aquaroll/jerry can etc) I'm still here, so is Mrs M and so are our two girls. For goodness sake, it gets flushed out probably once every two days plus a good clean out once a year.
> 
> To me, bottled water just has to be one of the craziest wastes of money and resources yet devised by man.
> 
> My hard had is now pulled firmly over my ears.....


I'm with you Mike. I worked in the water industry for many years and they are not without their faults but generally the product is very good. Sometimes you get over chlorination dependant on the distance you live from the injection point so charcole filtering is sometimes beneficial although placing it in the fridge overnight will allow the chlorine to come out of solution and dissipate giving cool nice tasting water. I have always consumed water from the the on board tanks (cistern really) but I ensure that they are disinfected and flushed properly 3/4 times a season (see previous posts >here<)
People can be under the impression that bottled water is better than tap water this is not always the case, sometimes it is produced under less exacting conditions than mains water and has been known to contain trace elements in excess of those laid down by the World Health Standards for drinking water (and it is bloody expensive!).

Graham


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

hi all,

We'd like to drink the water from the tank, but it gives off a "plasticy" taste, as did the aqua rolls from our tugging days, despite sterilising and flushing out.
Instead we fill up a couple of bottles from the site tap, and just use that for drinking, although beer gets my vote most times. :wink: 

Jock.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Use that bleach smelling stuff before hols. fill tank and go for a couple of miles to slosh it around the tank.
Empty and flush twice with clean water, used to water plants.
refill with a dilutuded steriliser.

Then have a beer


dave P


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi could you not use a drop of milton with every full tank of water (you can use it in babys bottles ) it has no taste and will kill any nasty bugs .


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Nature Pure every time for us, doesn't matter where the water comes from or what they have done with the tap previously it still comes out of our tap clean and drinkable. 

Mandy


----------

